# Said Goodbye to a Brother Today - Firefighter Funeral



## Destin (May 6, 2017)

Laid a great friend and mentor to rest today. Marty Phelps was an incredible man who was an Army Veteran, 25 year career firefighter, 50 year volunteer firefighter, and founder of a local railroad museum. He was also the founder of fire prevention education as we know it today, I remember him coming to my school when I was in 4th grade and giving a burn awareness presentation. This man was a great inspiration to me, having taken me under his wing when I first became a firefighter. He passed unexpectedly last week of cancer that was only discovered 6 weeks ago. 

It was extremely hard to take these photos through my tears (and the rain drops), but family asked me to cover the funeral services for them so I did. Not really looking for C&C on these, just wanted to share because they are near and dear to my heart. 

Thanks for looking. 

1.) Engine from my department carrying his casket. There were roughly 20 engines ahead of this one from as far as two hours away. The procession was half a mile long.






2.) Taken with a go pro mounted in the engine carrying the casket. Also made a time lapse of this.





3.) He's not heavy, He's my brother. 





4.) Army Air National Guard: Honor Guard.





5.) Folding the flag.





6.) Presenting the flag to his daughters


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Looks like a wonderful tribute

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 6, 2017)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## smoke665 (May 6, 2017)

It's hard to see a friend pass. Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## snowbear (May 6, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## Frankinfuji (May 7, 2017)

Good photos of a respectful and solemn occasion.


----------



## Gary A. (May 7, 2017)

RIP Marty Phelps.  Thank you for sharing these images.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 7, 2017)

Sorry for your lose and for what is worth at this time, you nailed these shots. My grandfather was a firefighter and with all the likely things that could have killed him from doing a dangerous job as a firefighter he died from a massive stroke when I was a teen.


----------



## pjaye (May 7, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. These pictures are a wonderful tribute and I can only imagine how difficult it was to do.


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2017)

This is a very moving set of photos. The last one of the flag being presented to his adult daughtrers was very poignant and powerful. Thank you for sharing these with us, and for memorializing him.


----------



## Destin (May 7, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. It means a lot to me.

This was my first time shooting these type of images, and it was definitely challenging. Editing and organizing them into a photo book for the family is also proving to be a challenge.


----------



## MSnowy (May 7, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## TCampbell (May 7, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  I can certainly understand that it must have been difficult to do this.  I'm sure his family and friends will appreciate your work.


----------



## Destin (May 7, 2017)

Hey all, on the same topic of this could I ask a favor? I've put together a photo book that I'm planning to have printed and give to his daughters. Not a cheap thing to print for multiple people, and I really want to make sure it looks good. Could you guys look it over and see what you think?

External Link, to Adorama Pix page of book: Click Here.


----------



## snowbear (May 8, 2017)

I get a "not found" error.


----------

